# Coming Mid October



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Pleased to announce that Obris Morgan are coming to the forum mid October when they have moved to new offices


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i do like obris morgans


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the one on the right please :laugh:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

:toot: Welcome!! :toot:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice looking watches and seem very well priced from what I can see (Internet is a bit slow).


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Really highly rated watches. I sold one second hand a while back and it is probably the most popular watch I've listed ever for views and watchers. Sold within 30 mins of listing.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Careful chaps, you might actually make them feel welcome if you carry on like this :biggrin:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Where's Bruce? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

Stan said:


> Where's Bruce? :laugh: :laugh:


keeping a low profile :sadwalk:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Where's Bruce? :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I've never owned one but I have to say that they have some refreshingly different and very nicely designed watches and it's nice to see a modern company putting some thought into design and not just producing clones of other manufacturers. I'm looking forward to seeing their contribution to the forum..  ...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm looking forward to getting my hands on the aegis


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I must admit I miss my original explorer that I bought from the forum , wish I never sold it so looking forward to the obris Morgan coming soon


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

chris.ph said:


> I'm looking forward to getting my hands on the aegis


Me too but the funds I had allocated have gone to my Trident GMT and now that I have it, I'm not sure how much wear anything else is going to get!

It was probably to big for me anyway...


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Cool I like those very much, so glad I joined.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

This is good news. Not for my bank card potentially but good for me


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Yep, nice watches and they do collaborations. Mentioned this a while back, a nice explorer II Watch Forum edition............


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

TWF edition of the EXII.......... now that i could participate in


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Patiently waiting to see something more if the aegis. Although not filled with confidence when the warranty isn't honoured on this dive watch if it becomes damaged through "subersion in water"...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hughlle said:


> Patiently waiting to see something more if the aegis. Although not filled with confidence when the warranty isn't honoured on this dive watch if it becomes damaged through "subersion in water"...


So you have one of these and the warranty was not honoured? What happened?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Roy said:


> hughlle said:
> 
> 
> > Patiently waiting to see something more if the aegis. Although not filled with confidence when the warranty isn't honoured on this dive watch if it becomes damaged through "subersion in water"...
> ...


no no (doesnt seem like they sell anything at all right now). Was just looking at it on their site, and was rather confused by the warranty section saying that any damage as a result of water would not be covered. Just seemed rather odd for a divers watch to have such a warranty exemption, unless they're talk I g about going down 500m on a watch rated at 200m. The typos also didn't fill me with confidence


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm sure they will explain when they are ready.


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

This question has been asked before and answered by OM in other fora.

They won't support claims on the warranty where there has been incrorect use of the watch, such as submersion in water without the crown screwed in.

They would exmaine the watch to determine the extent of the damage and the cause of failure before ruling in / out.

I'm sure Justin will pick this up when he can (hopefully he's busy getting the Aegis ready for launch....)


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I for one think O-M punch way way above their weight when it comes for sheer value for money. They offer sleek, modern design which manages to look both innovative and well engineered. Tricky for a micro brand to pull off time after time. There have been a few teething issues with one or two watches including my own Explorer 1 by my experience and the experience of several others anecdotally has been very pleasant with any minor issues rectified immediately at no charge. Can't say fairer than that IMO.

Can't recommend them highly enough


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

anything ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll find out.


----------



## maclerche (Jan 30, 2016)

chris.ph said:


> I'm looking forward to getting my hands on the aegis


 It's out now!!!!!

Obris Morgan, Aegis is out >>>>>>


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

maclerche said:


> It's out now!!!!!
> 
> Obris Morgan, Aegis is out >>>>>>


 Looks nice...could have been perfect with the date at 6!!!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

It would have been nice to have seen the watch in its entirety instead of just bits of it.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

That is somewhat annoying, I agree.

Also...the brushed handset on the blue dial would have done for me! Alas, doesn't look like a combo they do...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Krispy said:


> That is somewhat annoying, I agree.
> 
> Also...the brushed handset on the blue dial would have done for me! Alas, doesn't look like a combo they do...


 you can mix and match - there is a option just above the discount straps about 4/5 of the way down the page .. bugger no you are right there is no brushed handset in that option list ....

finking dlc wiv loom dile for me innit ... ana xtra strap to !


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> you can mix and match - there is a option just above the discount straps about 4/5 of the way down the page .. bugger no you are right there is no brushed handset in that option list ....
> 
> finking dlc wiv loom dile for me innit ... ana xtra strap to !


 Oooh...didn't spot the mix and match section...thanks Des!

Brushed hands are available...hmmm....

The only problem is I got blacklisted by FedEx for telling them to poke their retrospective customs and 'handling charge'. Customs I was happy to pay but I pointed out their handling charge was contrary to UK law, which they accepted but couldn't issue an invoice without it it!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

how much ?



Krispy said:


> Customs I was happy to pay but I pointed out their handling charge was contrary to UK law, which they accepted but couldn't issue an invoice without it it!


 how much


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

From memory, about a score. The thing that got me was they happily delivered the goods, then sent me an invoice a couple of weeks later!

They accepted that the handling fee was naughty (yet they continue to sting those not up on such matters) but said they couldn't reissue an invoice without it. I said send me a valid invoice and I'll happily pay. They said they couldn't, I said I wouldn't, ad infinitum!


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Which law does it contravene? My partner is forever at war with the likes of fed ex as a result of buying from Asia


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm no expert but something to do with there being no contract between the receiver and FedEx so there's no grounds to levy a charge above and beyond customs and excise.

I thought I'd give it a go and they backed down after my first email....

http://gug.sdf-eu.org/fedex.html

(not my website, by the way)


----------



## maclerche (Jan 30, 2016)

DJH584 said:


> It would have been nice to have seen the watch in its entirety instead of just bits of it.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Lovely pics that they are (and thanks for posting them here) I find it hard to make out that much of a difference between the brushed and blasted finishes. I'm sure the differences are more stark in real life.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it's fair to say I am defo thinking of buying one of these I have never bought a new watch before they have always been used or nearly new , so how much would I expect to pay on a obris Morgan if the customs man bills me :aggressive: and what the normal eta


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> I think it's fair to say I am defo thinking of buying one of these I have never bought a new watch before they have always been used or nearly new , so how much would I expect to pay on a obris Morgan if the customs man bills me :aggressive: and what the normal eta


 Figure on about 22% all in from my own experience.


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Iceblue said:


> I think it's fair to say I am defo thinking of buying one of these I have never bought a new watch before they have always been used or nearly new , so how much would I expect to pay on a obris Morgan if the customs man bills me :aggressive: and what the normal eta


 Will let you know my experiences... 

There's discussion on other fora as to whether customes will apply on Justin's fed Ex shipments.

Some say 'yes', others say 'no'. 22% is a good guide though.

All pre-orders have been filled for the moment...next batch due to for release in April...

You typically see OMs flipped for the list price when they first arrive. So if there are customs charges, the initial recipient takes the hit. Most buyers are in the USA though...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Badcrumble said:


> Will let you know my experiences...
> 
> There's discussion on other fora as to whether customes will apply on Justin's fed Ex shipments.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info.

I'm not so worried about the customs charges, more about me being blacklisted by FedEx and them not delivering because of it!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Krispy said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I'm not so worried about the customs charges, more about me being blacklisted by FedEx and them not delivering because of it!


 There is a real likelihood that it will get through without the charges, or so I am told.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Dont bank on the no charges, i thought that with my explorer until Fedex sent me a bill for £25


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Still not a bad price, all in.

Justin has said that the yellow font on the dial matches the yellow second hand I chose, despite them being named differently on the Web page.

Just the wait now...


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

No i didnt mind paying the duty as it was still cheap IMO. It was just the waiting for the Fedex man to arrive


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it just me or what? all below copied direct from website (including spelling mistake) except for the smilies!




Specification 








Tactical type 200 meters water resistant Tool Diver

:yes:



Free Warranty does not cover the following types of damage resulting from:

C. Subersion in water :thumbdown:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I think that's more of a translation/understanding issue.

The watch is water resistant to 200m but damage will not be covered if its due to submersion and other factors have come into play ie damage/crown left open etc


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

*****, offline for a couple of days and they've all gone boooolllllloooooxxxxx, gotta wait a again now.....


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Any update on this Roy?

Cheers Martin


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

So did anyone have any luck getting one


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

I think that the first batch are due to be sent out towards the end of this month (March).


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

There are few photos out on other fora of the new arrivals.

Here's mine -

Bracelet yet to be sized. It is huge.

Bah, just cannot get Photobucket to link on here any more.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Badcrumble said:


> There are few photos out on other fora of the new arrivals.
> 
> Here's mine -
> 
> ...


 Go to photobucket click the second one direct link ,

paste it in the thread wait 5 seconds then save it will load it's self


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e13/mikesierra190/IMG_0056_zpsnlwmyc9k.jpg

Thank you Iceblue (fingers crossed)

Gah! Now just a hyperlink!!!!


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, l'll give this a go...

￼nope.

At least the link worked...


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Badcrumble said:


> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e13/mikesierra190/IMG_0056_zpsnlwmyc9k.jpg
> 
> Thank you Iceblue (fingers crossed)
> 
> Gah! Now just a hyperlink!!!!


 There you go buddy


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

So mine just landed just swopped the strap over for the vanilla rubber rubber :thumbsup:

Would I say I love it no would I say I like it yes will it grow on me or will it not let wait and see


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Have been stung for the Fed Ex charge... Waiting for the invoice to arrive..

The watch is still a bargain though. The dial is so clear and easy to read, one of the best in my small collection.

One of the things that attracted me to it was the bracelet but, on balance, it is far more comfortable on the rubber strap - a lot lighter

Well done OM, an absolute keeper!


----------

